
Show HN: Find plant combinations for your yard - LastZactionHero
http://www.plantwithbloom.com/combination.html
======
dqv
Wow, this scratches a very itchy itch.

I've been so reluctant to do any outdoor gardening for fear of planting the
wrong kind of plant in the wrong place.

This answers all the questions that made me scared and the database has a lot
of specifiers that will help a lot.

Thanks for showing this.

